# neighborhoods in the Fortin de las Flores / Cordoba, Veracruz area



## geonerd (Nov 9, 2014)

My husband and I are looking to move to Mexico next year and are exploring our options. One area we are looking at is Fortin de las Flores between Orizaba and Cordoba. We are both retiring technical professionals and interested in an area populated by university related, technical professionals, and artists type of people. Can anyone recommend areas in the Fortin/Cordoba area for us to look at. We will probably rent first and then buy, but will be in the area in June to get a feel for the area. The lack of an expat community is not an issue for us and we are not golfers.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

geonerd said:


> My husband and I are looking to move to Mexico next year and are exploring our options. One area we are looking at is Fortin de las Flores between Orizaba and Cordoba. We are both retiring technical professionals and interested in an area populated by university related, technical professionals, and artists type of people. Can anyone recommend areas in the Fortin/Cordoba area for us to look at. We will probably rent first and then buy, but will be in the area in June to get a feel for the area. The lack of an expat community is not an issue for us and we are not golfers.


So have you already visited Fortin de las Flores or did you throw a dart at a map of Mexico to choose it ?
Is it well known for its technical universities ?
When you want to catch a flight somewhere won't you pretty much need to go through Mexico City ?

Aside from Mexico City, when I think of university towns I think of Guanajuato.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

MangoTango said:


> Aside from Mexico City, when I think of university towns I think of Guanajuato.


And Xalapa


----------



## geonerd (Nov 9, 2014)

MangoTango said:


> So have you already visited Fortin de las Flores or did you throw a dart at a map of Mexico to choose it ?
> Is it well known for its technical universities ?
> When you want to catch a flight somewhere won't you pretty much need to go through Mexico City ?
> 
> Aside from Mexico City, when I think of university towns I think of Guanajuato.


We'll fly through Cancun, exploring the Yucatan coast and the Quintana Roo coast the first half of June. I need to continue to work so we are based out of Playa so I have good internet. We'll drive over to the Orizaba/Cordoba area as an alternative. The weather is certainly more attractive (we live in a very small rural community in Colorado) but I want to be close to the beach. Right now after research, Fortin is the top of the list (the universities were a factor) but we have not visited the area before and high speed internet will be a #1 consideration. We have stayed in Progreso, Yucatan several times and like the area but not sure we want to live there - why invest in property that will be underwater in 20 years. While we research we were wondering about the various neighborhoods of the Fortin/Cordoba area. Are there any areas to avoid? We'll also look at Xalapa, but Guanajuato is too far inland.


----------

